# Smoked Sirloin Tip Roast - Any pointers



## longer73 (Jan 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Smoked Sirloin Tip Roast recipe from this weeks newsletter?  I have my fire coming to temp right now and wanted to see if there was any pointers out there.

I will post with pics how it comes out.

Sean


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't tried the recipe but I do smoke tip roasts. We like ours medium rare. So we smoke them to an IT of 135* pull them off wrap in foil and let rest 30-45 minutes, slice and serve. Left overs make great French dip or cheese steak sandwees. 

Smoked a bottom round roast last night, over cherry and pecan and lump. Was great! 

Post some Q-view!


----------



## longer73 (Jan 12, 2014)

That sounds awesome.  Medium rare at 135, I will keep that in mind that is where most of us like our beef also.  I don't think I can sear the roast because my gasser can't get that hot.

Sean


----------



## gone4nc (Jan 12, 2014)

I smoke two of these on average per month. I pull them at 138°-142°. They are spectacular,  sliced at the 1.5mm -2mm setting on the slicer. A big hit at all the shooting classes so far.


----------



## longer73 (Jan 12, 2014)

Well here is the timeline of the Smoked Sirloin Roast from the newsletter.  I tried to reverse sear on my gasser but the fat caught and I ended up with more char than sear but it tasted great none the less.  Thanks for the help I pulled it at 136 and it rested to 145 over a half hour.  We were all happy with the results. 

*dirtSailor2003 - You are right this would make awesome French Dip.

**GONE4NC - Thanks now the wife wants a meet slicer.

***Note it cooked much faster than expected.  2.5 hours at 230 degrees.  The roast is 6.88 lbs. It was 56 degrees outside.

Fresh out of the shrink wrap.













DSC_0020.JPG



__ longer73
__ Jan 12, 2014






Dressed with Jeff's rub.













DSC_0035.JPG



__ longer73
__ Jan 12, 2014






My little guy getting the fire going, adding Hickory.













DSC_0048.JPG



__ longer73
__ Jan 12, 2014






Loading the BGE.













DSC_0054.JPG



__ longer73
__ Jan 12, 2014






After the attempted sear.













DSC_0069.JPG



__ longer73
__ Jan 12, 2014






Sliced and serverd.













DSC_0073.JPG



__ longer73
__ Jan 12, 2014






I would recommend only slicing half of the roast then using a slicer to thin slice the other half for leftovers.  Thanks again to all on SMF for the help.

Sean


----------



## venture (Jan 13, 2014)

When I think sirloin tip?

I think med rare.  Refrigerated over night and sliced thin for future sandwiches.   Vac pack to meal size portions and freeze. Gently warm in au jus.  Hard to beat!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 13, 2014)

Roast looks really good! The wife wanting a slicer is a good thing!

   Mike


----------



## dougmays (Jan 13, 2014)

That looks delicious!


----------



## goliath (Jan 13, 2014)

NEWS LETTER !!!!!!!!!

How and where do i sign up for the newsletter

thanks  :0)


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 14, 2014)

RACKRAT said:


> NEWS LETTER !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go to the link at the top of the page for Smoking-Meat.com and sign up.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow that looks terrific and the crust or edge/top looks so lovely against the rest! This must have been amazing!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 14, 2014)

Dang, looks tasty and making me wanna go fire up the smoker.  Nice job Thumbs Up.  WHB


----------



## smoker jb (Jan 15, 2014)

We did a tri-tip last weekend at to 140*, Jeff's rub on hickory in the MES @ 230* for 3 hrs. I did toss it under the broiler for just a minute to brown the outside...probably doing another next weekend!!


----------



## yotzee (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm giving it a try this afternoon.  The local store had buy one get one sirloin tip roasts.  Tough to beat $2.99/LB for sirloin tip


----------



## coolerhead (Jan 16, 2014)

I like to blacken the leftovers. Serve on kaiser roll with lettuce tomato and red onion and Cajun mayo (mayo with blackening seasoning).zatarain's is my fave.


----------



## volfathead (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey guys, new to the site and fairly new to smoking. I was wondering if you could send me the newsletter for the sirloin tip recipe that was in the newsletter. I was going to try it soon. Thanks


----------



## volfathead (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm new to the site and was wondering if you could send me a link to the sirloin tip recipe that you tried. Im hoping to doit soon. Thanks


----------



## shinny (Jan 18, 2014)

That looks delicious. I've used my kamado to sear right after smoking, just open the vents all the way and let it come up to temp, then sear away. Now to find a sirloin tip


----------



## longer73 (Jan 18, 2014)

Here is a link to the recipe.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/january-9-2014-smoked-sirloin-tip-roast-beef

Good Luck.  We enjoyed ours.

Sean


----------



## george k (Jan 18, 2014)

_*I'm off to the grocery tomorrow to see if I can find a chunk of beef that I like.  I'll let you know how it turns out!*_


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks like you have a winner., tri tip roast is a good one to do. Always tender with abundant flavor. Good Job !


----------



## jerky nut (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank God we don't have smellavision. Just looking at that picture has me salivating.:drool


----------



## hitechredneck (Jan 30, 2014)

Saw the newsletter then ran right to the freezer to thaw one out.  I used a simple S&P rub and smoked with hickory and oak.

Pulled at 135 as suggested and rested for half an hour.  After resting, I decided I wanted to make 100% of it into thin sliced sammie meat.  I made the au jus from ChefJimmy's recipe found on here...  I don't think I've ever had as good a roast beef sandwiches as I did for the next few days.

I didn't bother to share with the other folks in my house.  Didn't even tell anyone I cooked it and hid it in the fridge for about 4 days before I got caught by the boss... :)

Now I gotta cook another one for the Super Bowl.  Darn the luck. :)


----------



## smoker jb (Feb 1, 2014)

Hoity Toit said:


> Looks like you have a winner., tri tip roast is a good one to do. Always tender with abundant flavor. Good Job !


It just dawned on me that on the west coast Tri-tip has been staple for about 30 years. Living in Fresno (not my fault, went to college here and couldn't afford to move) for over 30 years...that's what we have most every weekend. Smoked version is great and I have two ready to hit the smoker for Super Bowl. Salad, sandwich's, Quesada's, munching...every one loves 'em!! Tomorrow is on hickory in the MES.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Sean,

Your smoked sirloin tip looks great, but I'm especially impressed with your young sous chef.  Glad to see you getting him trained up early!

I've got a small sirloin tip in my freezer that I was planning to turn into jerky.  But now I think I'll follow your lead and smoke it for sandwiches!

Thanks, and have a great night!
Clarissa


----------



## nicky6 (Feb 26, 2014)

do you have to slice the sirloin tip against the grain


----------



## demosthenes9 (Feb 26, 2014)

nicky6 said:


> do you have to slice the sirloin tip against the grain


Do you HAVE to ?  Of course not, you can slice it any way you want

That said, it will turn out much better if you do slice across the grain


----------



## tstalafuse (Mar 1, 2014)

Dude I am now jonesing for some sirloin tip roast.  Little of the au jus, some creamy horsey sauce and roasted asparagus on the side... That would be some fine dining!


----------



## machback (Mar 30, 2014)

That looks awesome.  Going to try that next weekend!  

Excellent job!


----------

